# Hannah, you done messed up.



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2012)

I think daddy is mad.  Wait until the 7 minute mark.

[video=youtube_share;kl1ujzRidmU]http://youtu.be/kl1ujzRidmU[/video]


----------



## Gemini (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't put a bullet in any computers, but I can understand how he got there.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 9, 2012)

While I agree with his position, I think it's too bad he finds it necessary to teach her that smoking is ok.

I'm also not crazy to see him shooting a gun that close to a road, especially since he doesn't know how many rounds it holds.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2012)

From his accent, I'm guessing he's from Indiana.  Smoking and not being able to count pretty much go with that.  [ducks and runs away]


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 9, 2012)

I enjoyed that very much.  I am afraid that the 'entitlement generation' is getting far too entrenched.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Hehehe, nobody is commenting on it here, but they're all reposting the link on FB.  Guess sometimes you don't want to be caught laughing at the inappropriate things on MT, eh?  BUSTED!


----------



## Buka (Feb 9, 2012)

Man after my own heart.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 10, 2012)

Am I the only person who thinks he over reacted?

BTW, my dark sense of humor reflex has been triggered by this video.  Daughter complains about how hard her life is at home and daddy shoots her ****ing computer.  Point taken kid...


----------



## granfire (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL!

I think it was graphic....has the guy never heard of EBAY?!!!!

(but yeah, girly must not be bright...thinking Daddy is too dumb to look at FB when he fixes computers for a living?)

I really would have loved to see her reaction though when she saw her laptop and the video.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 10, 2012)

Do I think it was a bit much? ...........yeah, maybe a little. However, he bought the computer. He can shoot it if he wants. And though I have never had teenagers of my own, I have taught teenagers. They're nuts. And sometimes it takes something this drastic to get a message through. More poignantly, is WAS a teenager, and part of what kept me out of trouble was a stepdad who wouldn't put up with me disrespecitng my mom. So I say he deserves a slow clap.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 10, 2012)

Rock on sir... rock on. He's got my vote!!


----------



## MaxiMe (Feb 10, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Rock on sir... rock on. He's got my vote!!



Basically..yup.

Although a baseball bat with some gangster rap in the background might have been a little more graphic and appeal to the intended audience


----------



## clfsean (Feb 10, 2012)

MaxiMe said:


> Although a baseball bat with some gangster rap in the background might have been a little more graphic and appeal to the intended audience



I dunno... calm fury & a 1911 to the laptop carries an undeniable message to the audience.


----------



## MaxiMe (Feb 10, 2012)

clfsean said:


> I dunno... calm fury & a 1911 to the laptop carries an undeniable message to the audience.



True, but the movie office space just kept popping in my head LOL

And Yes I have used computers as targets. You can't work in IT and be a shooter and not at least try it once  (they fly apart real nice if opened.


----------



## granfire (Feb 10, 2012)

http://digitallife.today.msnbc.msn....ebook-post-with-8-bullets-to-daughters-laptop
http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/...ight-feel-good-but-its-a-bad-idea-experts-say


LOL, gawd, people...really.


----------



## MaxiMe (Feb 10, 2012)

granfire said:


> http://digitallife.today.msnbc.msn....ebook-post-with-8-bullets-to-daughters-laptop
> http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/...ight-feel-good-but-its-a-bad-idea-experts-say
> 
> 
> LOL, gawd, people...really.


"Her actions merited some punishment, but he's basically saying, I'm more badass than you," 
Duhh, yes he's saying he's more badass.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 10, 2012)

1. Shooting a laptop that isn't giving you the worst of problems is effing dumb. 

2. He DID, at least, DO what he SAID he was GOING TO DO.

3. There were more effective ways to get your point across - make her bivouac in those massive acres you have back there ... secure and defend her space, obtain and prepare her own food, charge her rent, etcetera. A week of that might sooth her achin' britches.

4. Congratulations. You just taught your daughter that shooting a problem is the way to solve it. Hate to see how hopped up you are without tobacco.

5. Dad, you need to grow the eff up yourself. How do you expect her to figure out the proper way to behave if you are giving her bad examples?

6. I understand his frustrations. Perhaps prevention is in order?


----------



## granfire (Feb 10, 2012)

Didn't look like he had all those acres tho...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 10, 2012)

granfire said:


> Didn't look like he had all those acres tho...



A patio would do.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 10, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> 1. Shooting a laptop that isn't giving you the worst of problems is effing dumb.
> 
> 2. He DID, at least, DO what he SAID he was GOING TO DO.
> 
> ...



Someday, hopefully, we will live in a world where only the government can decide how, when, and to what extent a child may be punished for misbehaving.  Perhaps a government official will have to be present at the time; or perhaps parents won't be necessary at all.  The government does a better job, after all.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 10, 2012)

I am confused by this video:

1) He says he is in IT
2) He is upset for the cost of the software and the time he updated but not the cost of the laptop at all
3) He is upset about the cost of the bullets
4) He does not know how many bullets his gun has (counting and surprised at the number left)
5) He did not pick up the laptop to show what the bullets did to the laptop

All this makes me think he got a laptop case and shot it and did not really shoot the laptop. That is my opinion on this.


----------



## granfire (Feb 10, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> A patio would do.



too close to the fridge...


----------



## David43515 (Feb 12, 2012)

He can babysit for me any time.


----------



## aedrasteia (Feb 13, 2012)

Shesulsa - on target.

Teenagers can make you/me crazy...but then thats 2 crazies and then what?  well, this.

She did 'something bad' previously re:Facebook. consequences?  not much.  
Except that Dad *still* worked on her computer when she asked him to, fixed it, 
added lots of sweet stuff and $130 of software?  And she learned what?

At her age he was  (as he tells us) highly responsible, working etc. and - he keeps
telling us - currently she has very little to be responsible for. 
Who is responsible for that?  

Reminds me of the cycle of under-responding followed by over-reacting.
Picking mismatched consequences - And seldom holding firm on them usually because they were 
poorly considered to start with.

I made lots of mistakes early on but got smarter with help from more skilled/better adults.

Fewer rules than I started with. Clear consequences. No punishment in anger/drama.
No spanking after 5 yrs old and only once or twice before.
No humiliating in front of others - tho i did take him to school wearing his pyjamas
after he didn't get ready on time. Walked him into the office, regular clothes in a bag,
told asst principal to allow him to change when it suited them. 
I Never mentioned it again - neither did he and it never happened again.

Best advice from more experienced parents:
"Never lose your temper, except on purpose"  Gen Eisenhower

and:  Less lecturing,  less drama, more consequences: proportional and certain.
lots of hugs, love, fun - not the same as indulgence.
my gratitude to those parents who helped me get smarter.

We get what we raise.


----------



## Steve (Feb 13, 2012)

I actually thought the guy over reacted, but I do appreciate his responses to the media attention since posting the video.  Seems like a pretty sane, rational guy with a pretty sane, rational daughter.  And from what I can tell, both are fairly well adjusted and both have a pretty good sense of humor.    


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Someday, hopefully, we will live in a world where only the government can decide how, when, and to what extent a child may be punished for misbehaving.  Perhaps a government official will have to be present at the time; or perhaps parents won't be necessary at all.  The government does a better job, after all.



I never said anything about the government doing the job. I said, in a roundabout way, maybe Dad needs to grow up so his daughter can as well.


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2012)

Rich Parsons said:


> I am confused by this video:
> 
> 1) He says he is in IT
> 2) He is upset for the cost of the software and the time he updated but not the cost of the laptop at all
> ...




He is in IT and as an author of a new IT book.  He knows that if his video goes viral,  he'll _far _more get more reach than he ever could with any sort of  advertising campaign he could possibly finance.


----------

